# stelber Bicycle pics



## hap (Aug 2, 2009)

I have come across a neat ole stelber, tis a german example i assume having mostly metric fasteners. Really neat is the billet rear heb with a fitting on it, high quality chrome on the crank. Selling on ebay # 330349017096 now but i thought i would add the pics since i found none online of this make of stelber. Enjoy, and what a great site the cabe is! Hap


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 4, 2009)

Interesting, you don't see many men's Stelbers, seems like mostly ladies' models, like this crusty example:    

  They also produced JC Higgins bikes for Sears during a 1956 strike. I believe this now parted bike was one of them:


----------

